# Swallowed a fly..



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

I did a 25 miler last night and braked hard when I had realised that I swallowed a huge fly! Is this a bad thing, will it harm you? thoughts and answers please.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2012)

It happens to all of us.
It's good protein.


----------



## calibanzwei (24 May 2012)

Free protein


----------



## Red Light (24 May 2012)

It won't harm you. I've swallowed plenty in my time and over the past few days cycling along with your mouth open has been like a whale feeding on krill. Its the wasps and bees you need to worry about. If you swallow one of them get medical attention as the swelling can close off your throat if they sting you there on the way down.


----------



## Gary E (24 May 2012)

I'm impressed. 10 minutes into this thread and no one's advised you to swallow a spider to catch the fly


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

cheers guys. mental things were going through my mind . like, maggots would be in your stomach, feeding of your insides, etc, I got in quite a tizzy about it, and my hubby said it was protein too. I thought he was taking the p*** .
The only other option is to close ones mouth when cycling, which I find extremely difficult.
thanks for the advice.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> I did a 25 miler last night and braked hard when I had realised that I swallowed a huge fly! Is this a bad thing, will it harm you? thoughts and answers please.


 
Shut yer gob ......................... I mean when cycling not just in general  I swallowed a huge one the other day damn near choked to death


----------



## compo (24 May 2012)

Of course there is the very real prospect that the fly was feeding on animal poo a few minutes before finding your mouth.


----------



## Red Light (24 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> cheers guys. mental things were going through my mind . like, maggots would be in your stomach, feeding of your insides, etc, I got in quite a tizzy about it, and my hubby said it was protein too. I thought he was taking the p*** .
> The only other option is to close ones mouth when cycling, which I find extremely difficult.
> thanks for the advice.


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

compo said:


> Of course there is the very real prospect that the fly was feeding on animal poo a few minutes before finding your mouth.


 mmmmmm...nice


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2012)

Yep, keep yer mouth shut on freshly slurried farmland. 

A mate once learned to keep his mouth shut after riding over a half-hidden fox carcass that had gone a nice khaki colour.


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> Yep, keep yer mouth shut on freshly slurried farmland.
> 
> A mate once learned to keep his mouth shut after riding over a half-hidden fox carcass that had gone a nice khaki colour.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2012)

compo said:


> Of course there is the very real prospect that the fly was feeding on animal poo a few minutes before finding your mouth.


 

Or some drunkards sick pavement pizza from the night before.


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Or some drunkards sick pavement pizza from the night before.


 wonderful, this is really making my tummy churn!lol


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

think the best option is to definatley try and keep mouth closed....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 May 2012)

So apart from the crap, puke and the odd rancid corpse its all good


----------



## NormanD (24 May 2012)

Swallow a spider ... problem solved


----------



## 02GF74 (24 May 2012)

stomach acid is pH1.5 so will make short work of the fly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2012)

If they can make fly veils for horses then you'd think there would be a cycling equivalent. Have you ever thought of changing religion...?


----------



## RaRa (24 May 2012)

I blew a dead fly out of my nose last night - I've had a bit of a cold so I didn't notice, poor thing must have drowned...


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 May 2012)

Hawk spit.........


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

Swallowed quite a few on my ride yesterday. Not good when they get stuck at the back of your throat on a climb.


----------



## Globalti (24 May 2012)

Many years ago when I was a lad my Dad and I called to see some elderly folk, with whom Dad had some business, on our way to go climbing. They were expecting us so they had made some nice milky coffee and put it in a Thermos. I was just enjoying the coffee when I found something bitter and woody in my mouth but being a shy lad and not wanting to make a fuss I gulped it down.

Later when we got in the car my Dad said to me "Er... I don't want to put you off, but I found a huge bluebottle in my coffee! It must have fallen into the Thermos while it was drying on the window sill....."

I'm still alive today, about 48 years later.


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

Globalti said:


> Many years ago when I was a lad my Dad and I called to see some elderly folk, with whom Dad had some business, on our way to go climbing. They were expecting us so they had made some nice milky coffee and put it in a Thermos. I was just enjoying the coffee when I found something bitter and woody in my mouth but being a shy lad and not wanting to make a fuss I gulped it down.
> 
> Later when we got in the car my Dad said to me "Er... I don't want to put you off, but I found a huge bluebottle in my coffee! It must have fallen into the Thermos while it was drying on the window sill....."
> 
> I'm still alive today, about 48 years later.


 makes me feel better


----------



## Kestevan (24 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Hawk spit.........


 

Falcon wee ?
Buzzards tears ?
Eagle poo?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 May 2012)

Kestevan said:


> Falcon wee ?
> Buzzards tears ?
> Eagle poo?
> 
> Any other suggestions?


 
Sparrow Spit


----------



## marzjennings (24 May 2012)

I've swallowed a few bugs in my time.

You could always consider a mask if bugs become a problem...


----------



## Panter (24 May 2012)

Flies have become one of my food groups on my commute through the lanes.


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

marzjennings said:


> I've swallowed a few bugs in my time.
> 
> You could always consider a mask if bugs become a problem...


 What! you think I would wear that contraption? I would look like Ive just been released for the day.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

A load of us on a CC ride swallowed a stack of midges, right near a sewer works - you know where they had been.


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> A load of us on a CC ride swallowed a stack of midges, right near a sewer works - you know where they had been.


You could have got lucky. They might have been on their way.


----------



## Gary E (24 May 2012)

NormanD said:


> Swallow a spider ... problem solved


 
And we have a winner!  (See post No. 5)


----------



## marzjennings (24 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> What! you think I would wear that contraption? I would look like Ive just been released for the day.


 
Not at all, but I think it's funny someones gone to the trouble of developing and selling a product to solve a problem that can easily be fixed by wearing a pair of sunglasses and keeping your mouth shut.

Maybe it has a second use, you could wear it for fencing practice.


----------



## Peteaud (24 May 2012)

My local cycle route goes right past a sewage works, swallowed a fly there the other week, had a really nutty flavour


----------



## NormanD (24 May 2012)

Gary E said:


> And we have a winner!  (See post No. 5)


I know that's why I posted the spider bit to entertain the others lol


----------



## Gary E (24 May 2012)

NormanD said:


> I know that's why I posted the spider bit to entertain the others lol


Shame I can't remember what came next. Was it a bird???


----------



## marshmella (24 May 2012)

Gary E said:


> Shame I can't remember what came next. Was it a bird???


Yep, i think it was bird next, anyway aren't we supposed to eat spiders while we are asleep? so Francesca should have it sorted by the morning


----------



## Francesca (25 May 2012)

marshmella said:


> Yep, i think it was bird next, anyway aren't we supposed to eat spiders while we are asleep? so Francesca should have it sorted by the morning


----------



## machew (25 May 2012)

And to get rid of the Bird, you need a Cat


----------



## SquareDaff (25 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> What! you think I would wear that contraption? I would look like Ive just been released for the day.


 No comment


----------



## Francesca (25 May 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> No comment


 mmmmmmm.....erm methinks somebody is thinking about my "old" cycling helmet????correct SquareDaff??


----------



## Dingerjsc (25 May 2012)

The main country road i use to commute on seems to have ford fiesta size clouds of midges that get into your eyes, hair, helmet, nostrils etc!
I'll wear the psycho pink star wars bug mask helmet no problem!


----------



## SquareDaff (25 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> mmmmmmm.....erm methinks somebody is thinking about my "old" cycling helmet????correct SquareDaff??


No. The one in the photo is more stylish than your old cycling helmet!


----------



## Francesca (25 May 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> No. The one in the photo is more stylish than your old cycling helmet!


 whatever. ..whatever. ..you only jealous...whatever. ..whatever...


----------



## Cubist (25 May 2012)

There's a bit of singletrack that runs through the woods at the side of the motorway, good fast bit of path, but is also popular with dog walkers. There seems to have been a hatch of some chunky long legged jet black flies just recently, and they fit just nicely into a helmet vent. Yesterday I was tanking along, trying to ignore the wriggling that was going on under my helmet (ping Fnaaaar!) when something went down the front of my shirt. That's OK I thought, I can just kill it and keep going, so I slapped at where I guessed it was, only to discover that whatever it was could sting, and appeared to have got under the front of my bibshorts. This called for a change of plan, so with all the aplomb I could muster I slammed the brakes on, leaped of the bike, ripped my shirt off over my head only to discover that I couldn't get it off over my helmet, and the thing wriggling around in there made me think I had to get that off in case that could sting as well. Thing was, I was wearing full-fingered gloves and the material of the shirt over my head was now stopping me getting to the buckle. Several seconds of swearing and panicking eventually saw me emerge from under the shirt to look straight at two women dog walkers who had appeared from around the next bend. The word "wasp" was enough to convince them that I hadn't escaped from my carer momentarily, but no doubt that their opinion of mountainbikers will have been amended just a tad.


----------



## SquareDaff (25 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> whatever. ..whatever. ..you only jealous...whatever. ..whatever...


 You're right. I need a new bowling ball


----------



## Fizzypigeon (25 May 2012)

Swifts and swallows must have a good immune system!
Its a pleasure being buzzed by these fly guzzulers along hawthorn lined trails.


----------



## Francesca (25 May 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> You're right. I need a new bowling ball


 yeah..bit like the shape of your head!!!lol...only joking..


----------



## Lisa21 (26 May 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Shut yer gob ......................... I mean when cycling not just in general  I swallowed a huge one the other day damn near choked to death


Crikey, it must have been a massive one to almost silence _you_ Phil......

Dont worry about it Fran, just think of it as an energy-boost to get you up the next hill


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 May 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Crikey, it must have been a massive one to almost silence _you_ Phil......


----------



## SquareDaff (28 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> yeah..bit like the shape of your head!!!lol...only joking..


 Now you're just talking "balls"


----------



## Francesca (28 May 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> Now you're just talking "balls"


 bollocks


----------



## SquareDaff (28 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> bollocks


See the "cycling affects male reproductiveness" thread for that! Wonder where they get this drivel from. Surely the constant rubbing is a good thing!


----------



## Lisa21 (29 May 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


----------



## deano69 (29 May 2012)

Maggots hate fresh meat especially if its still alive, and eating dirty things is good for the bodies immune system as it boosts your stomachs ability to kill bad bacteria I used to go fishing a lot and handling them juicy lugworms stains your fingers orangy yellow with their blood and internal goo then I used to eat sandwiches etc without washing hands >>thats why its good to let kids get messy in the garden and dont get paranoid that their hands are dirty as keeping them clean and never letting them eat anything other than freshly washed food will eventually play havoc with their system or worse make them have that disorder where they clean clean and clean constantly ... a bit of dirt or the odd fly never hurt noone and they say in your lifetime you will swallow several spiders in your sleep as well as other bugs... you only need worry when you wake to see a giant coiled tapeworm asleep on your pillow lol


----------



## Francesca (29 May 2012)

deano69 said:


> Maggots hate fresh meat especially if its still alive, and eating dirty things is good for the bodies immune system as it boosts your stomachs ability to kill bad bacteria I used to go fishing a lot and handling them juicy lugworms stains your fingers orangy yellow with their blood and internal goo then I used to eat sandwiches etc without washing hands >>thats why its good to let kids get messy in the garden and dont get paranoid that their hands are dirty as keeping them clean and never letting them eat anything other than freshly washed food will eventually play havoc with their system or worse make them have that disorder where they clean clean and clean constantly ... a bit of dirt or the odd fly never hurt noone and they say in your lifetime you will swallow several spiders in your sleep as well as other bugs... you only need worry when you wake to see a giant coiled tapeworm asleep on your pillow lol


----------

